# perte connection wifi



## fragelrock (10 Février 2008)

hello
depuis que j'ai changé mon powerbookG4 1ghz contre un macbook pro 15 pouces 1,83ghz ( un peu plus récent)j'ai des pb de connection à ma freebox en wifi
c'est une version free HD qui fonctionnait sans pb sur mon vieux powerbook G4 pendant plusieurs mois avec un réseau wifi simple et stable
je n'ai donc pas modifié le réseau wifi sécurisé et en surfant j'ai l'impression que le DHCP déconne..perte de adresse IP sur mon macbook pro

ça vient de ma carte airport? de la free?
Par contre étrangement je peux rester 4 sur skype ou ichat pas de déconnec..

kezako?
:mouais:


----------



## fragelrock (11 Février 2008)

personne?
help:rose:


----------



## patple (11 Février 2008)

fragelrock a dit:


> hello
> depuis que j'ai changé mon powerbookG4 1ghz contre un macbook pro 15 pouces 1,83ghz ( un peu plus récent)j'ai des pb de connection à ma freebox en wifi
> c'est une version free HD qui fonctionnait sans pb sur mon vieux powerbook G4 pendant plusieurs mois avec un réseau wifi simple et stable
> je n'ai donc pas modifié le réseau wifi sécurisé et en surfant j'ai l'impression que le DHCP déconne..perte de adresse IP sur mon macbook pro
> ...



Pour ma part je ne viens pas de changer d'ordi mais juste de recevoir ma Freebox HD V5. J'ai connecté par câble ethernet le boîtier ADSL à mon MBP et configuré un nouveau réseau pour accéder à nouveau à Internet. Ensuite, sur le site Free, j'ai activé les fonctionnalités wifi et tout fonctionne. J'ai aussi connecté une borne Airport Express au boîtier ADSL et mon iMac qui est dans une autre pièce se sert de l'ancien réseau. Les deux réseaux cohabitent sans problème.


----------



## djm (11 Février 2008)

Possible que ta freebox cafouille dans les adresses MAC (matériel) entre ton powerbook et ton macbook pro. Mais je n'ai pas de freebox , ce n'est qu'une supposition.


----------



## fragelrock (12 Février 2008)

OK merci donc vous me conseiller de créer un nouveau réseau wifi via l'interface de la freebox?


----------



## fragelrock (19 Février 2008)

j'ai modifier et créer un nouveau réseau sur l'interface de la freebox pour éviter le cafouillage entre mon ancien powerbookG4

mais tjs pareil : des déconnections aléatoires 

c'est une freebox HD 

je devrais configurer un réseau en connectant sur mon mbp en filaire d'abord?
en tout cas c'est un windows XP qui est connecté en filaire sur la free...le mac est dans l'autre pièce via aiport...


----------



## gwena (19 Février 2008)

tu es sur d'avoir activé le mode routeur?


----------



## Vicente39 (19 Février 2008)

Clique sur Menu Airport>Join Other Network>Enter manually Network name> Select WEP Hex as Security>Enter Password (wrote under freebox). It should work. Si ce n'est pas le cas, contacter Free afin qu'il debloque momentanement la securite de la Freebox. Et la, tu pourras constater si tu souci vient de la freebox ou de l'ordi.


----------



## fragelrock (20 Février 2008)

oui le mode routeur est OK sur l'interface de la free
oui j'ai mis les bonnes options


en regardant de près mon adresse IP change toutes les 2 mn c pour ça perte de connection du net mais pas du réseau 
ça vient du DHCP non?? 

sinon pour configurer un réseau wifi je dois obligatoirement connecté en filaire d'abord?
tous ce fait sur free.fr


----------



## fragelrock (20 Février 2008)

je viens de reconfigurer un nouveau réseau en filaire avec une clé max sécurité généré sur free.fr
j'ai choisi mon adresse IP, reboot la free...etc..

rien à faire ça merde encore!!
perte de connection 
ras le bol du routeur free!
j'avais aucun pb avec mon airport sur paris
ça viendrait de ça??? 
et en connection filaire sur mon mac no pb


----------



## Macfi (25 Février 2008)

J'ai le même problème, j'ai un MacBook sous 10.5.2, mon iPhone et la FeeBox HD (TV) ne se déconnectent jamais, mais mon MacBook oui.

Je me demande si le problème est lié à 10.5.


----------



## maousse (25 Février 2008)

essaie de changer de canal d'émission pour ta freebox. Ça peut venir d'interférences avec tes voisins.


----------



## rdana (9 Avril 2008)

même problème avec un macbook et une freebox HD recu depuis 15J : déconnections aléatoires sur 50% des chargements de pages web, comme si le wifi était réveillé aprés un premier échec de connection. Ca rend la navigation sur le web assez crispante ...
Sur mon imac pas de problème. Avant de déménager j'avais une V4 d'une stabilité exemplaire


----------



## iceblue (11 Avril 2008)

il y a une autre discussion dans le forum à ce sujet http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=205815
16 pages et pas vraiment de solution

j'ai un Macbook 2.4Ghz intel core 2 duo et je n'ai pas trouvé de solution pour tous les "bobo" que semble avoir leopard et la connection wifi. La seule chose qui semble presque fonctionner c'est en désactivant le bluetooth... j'ai toute les mise à jour apple mais rien n'a changé mais il n'y a pas encore de nouvelles mise à jour firmware pour mon macbook qui semble trop récent (des màj sont sorties hier et qui pourrait régler les problèmes de beaucoup de monde).

On dirait que dans tous les forums, il y a beaucoup de problèmes liés au wifi et la dernière version de MacOS X. Par exemple, je vois sporadiquement mon réseau pc windows sous leopard alors que windows (vista ou xp) voit et accède mon MB sans trouble de plus mon xp sous parallel est capable sans problème d'accédé à mon pc vista64 via le réseau.

Si quelqu'un trouve une solution faites-nous signe... j'ai acheté un macbook en pensant avoir moins de trouble que windows et pour le moment j'ai autant de trouble que ma première installation de vista qui est sois disant stable et ne décroche jamais de mon routeur.

ciao!
iceblue


----------



## news2mj (19 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

si ca aide quelqu'un : Wifi résolu

Deux points :
1/ Résolution de la partie "Créer un réseau invité" dans Airport Extreme 7.4.1 qui peut ne pas apparaitre

2/ Problème de perte de signal wifi
---------------------------------------------------
Configuration : 
je dspose de freebox + freebox HD
Macbook Pro 15" 2,16 Go 4 Go RAM 500 Go HDD
Apple TV
Airport Extreme
Iphone
2 Ipod



Poiur le point 1 : 
Afin de pouvoir éteindre le wifi la nuit, j'ai mis en place une borne Airport Extreme
Il faut désactiver dans l'interface free sur le web la partie réseau wifi.
Ca tout le monde y pense.

Maintenant, je voulais ajouter un sous réseau wifi accessible éventuellement par mes guests qui ont besoin de se connecter à internet (amis de passage par exemple). impossible de trouver le menu.

Car dans l'interface de free il faut désactiver le mode routeur afin que Airport Extreme prenne en charge le mode routage et propose le menu correspondant, et les possibilité de plage d'adresses IP et de translation (NAT).

Premier point résolu; je me suis créé un réseau wifi d'entrée (adresse entrante free en 88.xxx.etc...) et une plage d'adresses translatées en 10.X.X.X.
Jai pu créer mon réseau d'invités. ca fonctionne nickel.

Point 2 :
Du coup j'utilise l'iphone aussi dans l'appart pour l'utiliser en wifi (consultation rapide d'emails, météo, etc....) et là j'avais des problèmes de perte de connexion.
J'avais aussi eu le problème sous free et voila la réponse.

Le problème vient de vos voisins qui peuvent être sur un canal qui entre en conflit du coup il y a rescan et perturbations.
Il faut changer le canal radio de la bande des 2,4 Ghz sur la borne wifi dans l'interface et là ....pof !! ca marche. Il faut peut etre chercher le bon canal.
Du coup j'ai aussi forcé la borne en mode 802.11 A/N au lieu de "automatique".

Plus de problèmes.


----------

